# Stegadon EOTG Question



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you have an Ancient Stegadon with EOTG as a Rare Unit/Special Unit slot, or does it have to be an HQ choice?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> Can you have an Ancient Stegadon with EOTG as a Rare Unit/Special Unit slot, or does it have to be an HQ choice?


Only a character choice - it's a special mount for a skink priest, and can't be taken on it's own.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Also dont forget, if the priest dies - EOTG can no longer be used! though the steggie is hard enuff!


----------

